
Criminal investigation at Austrian ski resort where hundreds were infected - ajaviaad
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/03/24/criminal-investigation-austria-ski-resort-hundreds-infected/
======
itronitron
The following page from ORF has great information going back to February and
is updated twice a day.

[https://orf.at/corona/stories/3157533](https://orf.at/corona/stories/3157533)

~~~
dmos62
Note website is non-english.

------
pwg
Non Paywalled: [http://archive.is/8V7yo](http://archive.is/8V7yo)

------
chewz
Health services of different countries should simply send invoices to Isgil,
Tyrol and Austria..

------
disqard
Paywalled

~~~
mathieuh
Prefix the URL with outline.com/

Mods please let me know if this not allowed

~~~
madez
Copyright does not deserve voluntary submission anyways. It is an unjust and
ever stricter becoming legal framework to give life support to an industry
that is unwilling to adjust to new technological realities.

~~~
KarlKemp
You’re suggesting copyright is obsolete because technical means of protecting
content are so easy to circumvent.

That’s absurd, considering laws protecting rights that are easily protected
by, for example, physical means are entirely unnecessary.

The only reason we have laws against burglary is to allow us the benefits of
not living in a personal fortress. To turn this around and deny anyone going
out in public without a personal protection detail the benefit of laws against
being robbed or raped is indistinguishable from just scrapping all criminal
law.

The other, more common and less interesting (but equally wrong), assumption
you’re making is that there is some secret business model that thousands of
publications and journalists have somehow missed to see. Or, alternatively,
the strange situation of gleefully enjoying the decline of journalism, coming
up with all sorts of accusations to deny that their work has any value for you
or society, while simultaneously spending 8+ hours these days reading their
work.

~~~
madez
I'm saying that copyright is unjust. It violates fundamental individual
freedoms of people like freedom of expression to achieve goals that do not
justify that mean, and is therefore illegitimate.

The comparison to laws that protect people is invalid because copyright does
not protect people. It grants governmentally enforced monopolies. Copyright
has a legitimate goal. There is a value in certain activities for society and
copyright is a governments intervention to increase that activity.

There are other things that are considered so important that the government
takes action to provide them, like for example social security, health
services and infrastructure. That is realized by taxation. I'm suggesting that
the state should use taxation to ensure the activity of those who rely now on
copyright so the restrictions of individual fundamental freedoms is gone.

Note that copyright has become even more restrictive with time. There are
situations where people are forbidden from singing a song on a birthday party
in public. This is an example of where the unjust restriction of individual
freedoms becomes apparent.

And I'm saying that this injustice in some situations is so grave, that we
should show civil disobedience and try to break and mock copyright when
possible as a form of protest.

